# Affidavit from colleague for Australia PR



## ANJRK (May 12, 2017)

I have a situation, where am working from day one in company “C” but as a vendor. Am an employee of company “S”. Salary slip is also from company “S”. Now that i need someone who will give me affidavit for the work i do. Should i go to my parent company where i belong to or Is it ok to get affidavit from employee of company “C” under whom am working from day one?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANJRK said:


> I have a situation, where am working from day one in company “C” but as a vendor. Am an employee of company “S”. Salary slip is also from company “S”. Now that i need someone who will give me affidavit for the work i do. Should i go to my parent company where i belong to or Is it ok to get affidavit from employee of company “C” under whom am working from day one?


You have to get the statutory declaration from your manager or supervisor or only as a last resort from a colleague of Company S

Anyone from Company C cannot sign the statutory declaration 

Cheers


----------



## ANJRK (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to get the statutory declaration from your manager or supervisor or only as a last resort from a colleague of Company S
> 
> Anyone from Company C cannot sign the statutory declaration
> 
> Cheers


But no one monitors the work I do at company "C". How will they define the work i do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANJRK said:


> But no one monitors the work I do at company "C". How will they define the work i do?


When the company has posted you at Company C, they must have given you some work guidelines.
They are billing Company C so they are well aware of what you are doing.

You have to get the declaration from someone in CompanyS and not only that make sure that when the immigration department contacts the HR of company S they should be able to confirm what you have claimed in the statutory declaration 

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

ANJRK said:


> I have a situation, where am working from day one in company “C” but as a vendor. Am an employee of company “S”. Salary slip is also from company “S”. Now that i need someone who will give me affidavit for the work i do. Should i go to my parent company where i belong to or Is it ok to get affidavit from employee of company “C” under whom am working from day one?


I am exactly in same situation. My agent told me to get RNR letters from both companies. In your case company "C" should state " He is working under us through vendor S" and then specifies all duties and other things.

For employment proof, U can provide salary slip, bank statement, tax slips(if any), PF record from company "S". 

This will be enough to prove employment .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> I am exactly in same situation. My agent told me to get RNR letters from both companies. In your case company "C" should state " He is working under us through vendor S" and then specifies all duties and other things.
> 
> For employment proof, U can provide salary slip, bank statement, tax slips(if any), PF record from company "S".
> 
> This will be enough to prove employment .


This may work to some extent if he is getting reference letters issued on the company letterheads from both the companies

But the member, is getting statutory declarations issued only from a colleague in Company C

In my opinion this will not work and he risks his visa application being rejected by the department 

Cheers


----------



## ANJRK (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This may work to some extent if he is getting reference letters issued on the company letterheads from both the companies
> 
> But the member, is getting statutory declarations issued only from a colleague in Company C
> 
> ...


So if i get statutory declaration by a colleague from company "S" who is also a vendor like me for company "C"? This will be ok right?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

newbienz said:


> This may work to some extent if he is getting reference letters issued on the company letterheads from both the companies
> 
> But the member, is getting statutory declarations issued only from a colleague in Company C
> 
> ...


Yes, I know. My colleague who got his grant on 13th June, did the same. He has provided DIBP a copy of RNR on letter head from main employer and affidavits from client colleague. 
I got my both RNR letters on letter heads and it is enough as per my agent.
On contrary, I have also provided govt. registration certificates like sale tax, pf certificate, tan certificate of my main employer to prove existence of my employer.

Rest is his decision.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANJRK said:


> So if i get statutory declaration by a colleague from company "S" who is also a vendor like me for company "C"? This will be ok right?


What letters will be issued by Company S on their letterpad specifically for this period ?

Will the company S give a statement on Letterpad that you have been deputed to work as ( Designations) in Company C on their behalf?

Can you get someone in Company C to issue similar letter on their letterpad confirming the same but this time also giving your RNR ?

Cheers


----------



## ANJRK (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What letters will be issued by Company S on their letterpad specifically for this period ?
> 
> Will the company S give a statement on Letterpad that you have been deputed to work as ( Designations) in Company C on their behalf?
> 
> ...


Getting letters from both companies letter head might not be possible 
options i have is :
Statutory Declaration and RNR letter from colleague of COMPANY "C"
Statutory Declaration and RNR letter from colleague of COMPANY "A"
will this suffice?


----------



## ANJRK (May 12, 2017)

I meant company "S" not "A"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANJRK said:


> Getting letters from both companies letter head might not be possible
> options i have is :
> Statutory Declaration and RNR letter from colleague of COMPANY "C"
> Statutory Declaration and RNR letter from colleague of COMPANY "A"
> will this suffice?


Will the HR of your company confirm your role when the immigration department calls them up ?
Will they be aware that you have applied for Australian PR ?
Will you be informing them ?

Cheers


----------



## ANJRK (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Will the HR of your company confirm your role when the immigration department calls them up ?
> Will they be aware that you have applied for Australian PR ?
> Will you be informing them ?
> 
> Cheers


Why will immigration dept call HR of the company? It will be my colleague whom they will contact? Because i won't be mentioning details about company HR in any of the letter. 

I was thinking of not to inform them. If that's not the right thing to do then i will inform them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANJRK said:


> Why will immigration dept call HR of the company? It will be my colleague whom they will contact? Because i won't be mentioning details about company HR in any of the letter.
> 
> I was thinking of not to inform them. If that's not the right thing to do then i will inform them.


Nope

They will in all probability call up the HR of your company directly
They will get the number of HR from the website, even if you are not providing the same

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

I think a letter from main employer on letter head is ok along with affidavit from client colleague. Attach other proof like payslip, tax slip, pf record and bank slip to prove ur case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> I think a letter from main employer on letter head is ok along with affidavit from client colleague. Attach other proof like payslip, tax slip, pf record and bank slip to prove ur case.


the member has already clarified that he cannot get any letter what so ever from either of the companies on their letterhead 
So the reply given by you doesn't work

Give an advice which can work which doesn't require any letter on a letterhead from either of th companies 


Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

newbienz said:


> the member has already clarified that he cannot get any letter what so ever from either of the companies on their letterhead
> So the reply given by you doesn't work
> 
> Give an advice which can work which doesn't require any letter on a letterhead from either of th companies
> ...


ok, I have not seen previous replies.


----------



## ANJRK (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> the member has already clarified that he cannot get any letter what so ever from either of the companies on their letterhead
> So the reply given by you doesn't work
> 
> Give an advice which can work which doesn't require any letter on a letterhead from either of th companies
> ...


Anything that i can do without letter head from both companies?.
Is there any site where i can officially raise queries with ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANJRK said:


> Anything that i can do without letter head from both companies?.
> Is there any site where i can officially raise queries with ACS?


ACS will not reply to specific queries
You will,have to get yourself assessed 

The main problem is not getting the ACS assessment 
They are quite lenient in accepting the documents submitted by you

It's the immigration department which goes through your skills assessment with a fine tooth comb and if they are not able,to get any evidence which is required as per rules, your application is likely to be rejected 
The question is are you willing to risk your visa application fees of nearly 5,500 AUD if you are married

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ANJRK said:


> Anything that i can do without letter head from both companies?.
> Is there any site where i can officially raise queries with ACS?


Why are you unable to get letterheaded RnR references from your employer (as in the entity which pays your wages with whom you have an employment contract)? 

The DIBP CO is likely to follow-up if you are providing Stat Decs from peers, not supervisors. If you can do anything to make the application seem less dubious I would recommend you do so. For the customer, there must be someone who holds the budget or directs your time, right? Even if it's a process owner or similar. Surely? For your employer you must have someone who reviews the quality of your work, allocates you to clients, etc.


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi 
I am also in a similar situation like yours. I can only get a Statutory Declaration and RNR letter from colleague of COMPANY "C". Can you please let me what worked for you successfully? 

Thanks




ANJRK said:


> I have a situation, where am working from day one in company “C” but as a vendor. Am an employee of company “S”. Salary slip is also from company “S”. Now that i need someone who will give me affidavit for the work i do. Should i go to my parent company where i belong to or Is it ok to get affidavit from employee of company “C” under whom am working from day one?


----------

